# Anti Submarine Command Document



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2007)

Anti Submarine Command Document, interesting document on aicraft vs submarines.


----------



## Jan7 (Dec 13, 2007)

Many thanks, Micdrow! Its very interesting!


Jan.


----------

